# 6mm Remington ammo



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Having a hard time finding factory 6mm remington ammo. If you see ANY 6mm ammo on a shelf or have some for sale, please let me know.

May have to get into reloading so my kid can shoot her favorite rifle.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Also prefer 100 grain*

but 90 is ok too, mainly for deer hunting


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Call Mike's tomorrow. I think we have one old box of hornady sitting on the shelf. Don't remember what it is right now.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I may still have a set of dies you can have for free.
If you are interested and if I haven't tossed them.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I saw 2 boxes at campbells hardware in Robertsdale.
My dad shoots a 6mm so it stood out to me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will hit those place soon as I get back in the area.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Campbell's has two boxes of Remington and four of the Hornany.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I found 5 boxes at a little bait and tackle place in Thomasville, Al. They let me buy 3 of them. I'll hit Campbells on the way home I hope.


----------

